# Space Marine superiority to a Human



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I been looking for Game Material and knoweledge on the superiority of a Space Marine to a Human.

Example I have this quote from Deathwatch on Strength.

Quote:

Originaly Posted by Deathwatch RPG, Page 208

"starting" Marine can carry 1,350 kg, lift 2,700 kg, and push 5,400 kg."

Im not sure if this is with or without Power Armour. I belive I read Power Armour gives a 20% increase of strength from Inquisitor.

So this puts a Astartes at lifting near 4 tons almost. Pushing near 6 tons. Thats impressive in itself. Not sure they mean with or without PA. 

Also what is there Reaction Time to a Human. I know I have quotes of from Novels of Speed Feats but is there any numbers from any material?

Also is there any Info on Healing. They can clot blood instantly but how long do they actually heal from a deep wound. Any Numbers again? 

Finaly Durability. How much Stress can there Muscle/Bones take from a Hit? Could they survive a 5 ton hit? Again I have quotes from Novels but its very inconsistant.

Since Star Wars and even Star Trek have little numbers attach to the Materials I like to know where I can find these. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

"Transhuman responses are already there, unbidden. Adrenaline spikes to heighten an already formidable reaction time. Muscle remembers. Luciel wears his boltgun, an oiled black pit bull of a weapon, in his thigh holster. He can draw, aim and fire in less than a second. The range is six metres, the target unobstructed. There is no chance ofmissing. Maximus plate, frontally augmented, might stop a mass-reactive shell, so Luciel will fire two and aim for the visor slits. The airgate skin-sleeve is self-repairing, and will survive las-fire damage, but a bolter shot will shred it open, so Luciel also braces for the explosive decompression of a ricochet or a miss-hit. At a simple, subconscious neural urge, boot-sole electromagnets charge to clamp onto the deck plates.
Luciel thinks theoretical, but of course there is no theoretical. There is no tactical precedent for a Space Marine to fight a Space Marine. The idea is nonsense. He thinks practical, and that directs him to the visor slits. He can make a clean kill headshot in less than a second and a half, two rounds for kill insurance, and probably protect the atmospheric integrity of the airgate.
All this, all this decided, unbidden, instinctive, in less than a nanosecond."

there was also one wordbearer that could actually catch bolter rounds mid air.

also although there is an average say...reaction time, strength, speed, it varies both within their ranks but also legions, certain legions have a greater affinity to certain areas, usually at the cost of other areas.

futhermore, since their bones are partially created from metal (i think ceramite, the same thing their armour is manufactured from) i guess their bones are probably a whole lot more durable than steel.

regarding recovery times, for instance space marines have been known to lose limbs and carry on fighting, or even in the case of Hyperion undergo massive trauma and literally have his head spilt open, but return for duty in 6 months.

"The boy nodded and handed over the sheet of paper. It was
thin and had been folded too many times, the ink starting to
smudge and bleed into the creases. Tagore was used to reading
tactical maps or orders of battle, and this language was a mix of
dialects and words with which he was unfamiliar, yet the neural
pathways of his brain adapted with a rapidity that would have
astounded any Terran linguist."
they are also fuken smart


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Warlock in Training;1293907
"starting" Marine can carry 1 said:


> Barring some crazy rolls, a "normal" level 1 space marine will have a 4 strength and 4 toughness bonus. They have unnatural toughness and strength, so you double those bonuses to 8. Power armor adds 2 to their strength bonus, giving them a total of 10 SB and 8 TB.
> 
> So, yes, your quote is for a marine with power armor. Without power armor his SB drops to 8 and he can carry, lift, and push 675kg, 1,350 kg, and 2,700kg respectively.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Lost&Damned said:


> "Transhuman responses are already there, unbidden. Adrenaline spikes to heighten an already formidable reaction time. Muscle remembers. Luciel wears his boltgun, an oiled black pit bull of a weapon, in his thigh holster. He can draw, aim and fire in less than a second. The range is six metres, the target unobstructed. There is no chance ofmissing. Maximus plate, frontally augmented, might stop a mass-reactive shell, so Luciel will fire two and aim for the visor slits. The airgate skin-sleeve is self-repairing, and will survive las-fire damage, but a bolter shot will shred it open, so Luciel also braces for the explosive decompression of a ricochet or a miss-hit. At a simple, subconscious neural urge, boot-sole electromagnets charge to clamp onto the deck plates.
> Luciel thinks theoretical, but of course there is no theoretical. There is no tactical precedent for a Space Marine to fight a Space Marine. The idea is nonsense. He thinks practical, and that directs him to the visor slits. He can make a clean kill headshot in less than a second and a half, two rounds for kill insurance, and probably protect the atmospheric integrity of the airgate.
> All this, all this decided, unbidden, instinctive, in less than a nanosecond."
> 
> ...


What book or Source did the First and Second Quote come from? I like it.



hailene said:


> Barring some crazy rolls, a "normal" level 1 space marine will have a 4 strength and 4 toughness bonus. They have unnatural toughness and strength, so you double those bonuses to 8. Power armor adds 2 to their strength bonus, giving them a total of 10 SB and 8 TB.
> 
> So, yes, your quote is for a marine with power armor. Without power armor his SB drops to 8 and he can carry, lift, and push 675kg, 1,350 kg, and 2,700kg respectively.
> 
> ...


Good to know it is Power Armour. Thanks for the Info. Shame about SW EU.


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

hailene said:


> Barring some crazy rolls, a "normal" level 1 space marine will have a 4 strength and 4 toughness bonus. They have unnatural toughness and strength, so you double those bonuses to 8. Power armor adds 2 to their strength bonus, giving them a total of 10 SB and 8 TB.
> 
> So, yes, your quote is for a marine with power armor. Without power armor his SB drops to 8 and he can carry, lift, and push 675kg, 1,350 kg, and 2,700kg respectively.




So let me get this straight . In game playing an average space marine has Strength and toughness 4 but with the power armor and bonuses it is close to 8??

Now I know primarch stats has not been officially out but I'm taking a guess strength and toughness would be 6-7 range with out bonuses and power armor. Than that would mean with that their S and T would be 12-14 range?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

kwak76 said:


> So let me get this straight . In game playing an average space marine has Strength and toughness 4 but with the power armor and bonuses it is close to 8??
> 
> Now I know primarch stats has not been officially out but I'm taking a guess strength and toughness would be 6-7 range with out bonuses and power armor. Than that would mean with that their S and T would be 12-14 range?


Not quite. Space Marines have around 40 strength/toughness. You divide a stat and round down to figure out their stat bonus. So if they had 44 strength they would have a 4 strength bonus (44/10=4.4 rounded down to 4).

Space Marines have a special ability called "unnatural strength/toughnessx2". That means they double their strength and toughness bonuses. So even though they only have a 4 strength bonus, whenever they need to use their strength bonus it's effectively strength 8. It's important to make this distinction. 

The strength bonus from their power armor is added after unnatural toughness. So that's why a standard marine will have a 10 strength bonus with power armor and a very strong marine will have 12.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

kwak76 said:


> So let me get this straight . In game playing an average space marine has Strength and toughness 4 but with the power armor and bonuses it is close to 8??
> 
> Now I know primarch stats has not been officially out but I'm taking a guess strength and toughness would be 6-7 range with out bonuses and power armor. Than that would mean with that their S and T would be 12-14 range?


Note he was talking about the rpg Dark Heresy not table top 40k.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

@warlock
first extract is from "Know no fear", the second is from "outcast dead".
imho dont bother with outcast dead, and if youre looking for a good read, if you havent already read them check out the first heretic and Aurelian


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Lost&Damned said:


> @warlock
> first extract is from "Know no fear", the second is from "outcast dead".
> imho dont bother with outcast dead, and if youre looking for a good read, if you havent already read them check out the first heretic and Aurelian


God knows I want Aurelian so bad but its over 100 dolloars for a book online. Thats rediculas. Lets make a essential read limited time and thats it. BL are idiots.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

In Void Stalker, ADB clocks space marines running at full stick (in a straight line) at around 80kph. For reference, at full speed Usain Blot clocks up 44kph.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

"Betrayal", the new Forgeworld book on the Horus Heresy, states the following:



> The resultant Space Marine is ... massively advantaged in terms of physical strength, durability, and reflexes over even the most physically adept unaugmented human warrior.





> Each member of the Legiones Astartes ... is a killing engine - tireless, faster, stronger, braver, more disciplined, clear-sighted and more deadly than any unaugmented human soldier, no matter how skilled or experienced. Together in disciplined order ... a force of hundreds [of Space marines] can quell a city in hours. Thousands together can conquer worlds in days, and tens of thousands ... have been able to doom entire species and reduce civilisations to mere dust in a [standard Earth year].


In terms of fluff, the examples Lost&Damned posted are excellent. They elegantly capture the capabilities of a Space Marine without going into mundane detail.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

But they suck at Yahtzee.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

but is a space marine more intelligent then a unaugmented human?


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> but is a space marine more intelligent then a unaugmented human?


It depends how you evaluate intelligence. Marines are supposed to have an editic memory, which makes their memory and recall faster than the average human. This is likely one of the things that allows them to act and react faster. However it is likely that certain aspects of their minds are under developed. Creativity and imagination, both commonly associated with intelligence, would likely be stunted by their psycho-indoctrination, especially in regards to things other than killing. Of course intelligence would vary amongst Marines just like it does amongst people.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> It depends how you evaluate intelligence. Marines are supposed to have an editic memory, which makes their memory and recall faster than the average human. This is likely one of the things that allows them to act and react faster. However it is likely that certain aspects of their minds are under developed. Creativity and imagination, both commonly associated with intelligence, would likely be stunted by their psycho-indoctrination, especially in regards to things other than killing. Of course intelligence would vary amongst Marines just like it does amongst people.


ok..but when it comes to combat, strength, speed, reflexes, tactical, strategic stuff...they are superior to human?

but what if they dont have their armour are they still superior to a regular human


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes. Simple enough answer for you.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Yes. Simple enough answer for you.


but they have no emotion... compared to a human


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Where does it ever say that? They feel emotions like humans. Pride, anger, hatred, rage etc This is what caused the whole Heresy.

Pick up a novel featuring Space Marines and educate yourself a bit.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Marines don't feel _fear_.

Then can still appreciate a dangerous/scary situation, but they have no fear of it. They still have their other emotions, such as the pain of the loss of a brother, or hatred of Orks etc.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Marines don't feel _fear_.
> 
> Then can still appreciate a dangerous/scary situation, but they have no fear of it. They still have their other emotions, such as the pain of the loss of a brother, or hatred of Orks etc.


Actually, in one of the short stories about Konrad Curze, The Dark King, he describes that Space Marines do feel fear, just not to the same extent as normal humans. The way he describes it is "Caged Lightning in the marrow" whereas human fear is "a rancid, sweaty thing". Quotations taken straight from the story. Think there are other quotations spread throughout the series that suggest the same.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> Actually, in one of the short stories about Konrad Curze, The Dark King, he describes that Space Marines do feel fear, just not to the same extent as normal humans. The way he describes it is "Caged Lightning in the marrow" whereas human fear is "a rancid, sweaty thing". Quotations taken straight from the story. Think there are other quotations spread throughout the series that suggest the same.


Fair play old bean. I must have missed that one


----------

